
Golden_record_cover.gif 893×817 pixels - eaxitect
http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/images/golden_record_cover.gif
======
jeep
Another pic, via Wikipedia (2,215 × 2,215 pixels):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Sounds_of_Earth_Record...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Sounds_of_Earth_Record_Cover_-
_GPN-2000-001978.jpg)

